# What Food safe grease do you use for your meat slicer



## MileHiGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi all,

I managed to find a Hobart 512 meat slicer for a hell of a deal.  It seems to be greased up good but I want to get some before I need to lube it up again.  What are you using and have you had negative or positive experiences with other products?  Oh, and since a picture is worth a thousand words...here's a pic.

Thanks in advance.

-MileHiGuy


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2022)

I use this.  

thanks to 

 daveomak


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 8, 2022)

Crisco


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I use this.
> 
> thanks to
> 
> daveomak


Yep. That is the stuff. I use to use Crisco or lard, but this stuff is way better.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks guys. There’s just so much stuff out there, it’s hard to select something and know what it’s really like.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks so much for posting this and thank you Dave for the response. I've been needing to order some for my new slicer but have been at a loss also as to what to buy. Just placed my order.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Feb 9, 2022)

happy to help.  I also use this stuff on my grinder.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## JBPilot (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks, I’ve been looking for something also. I just ordered it.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Feb 9, 2022)

I appreciate the feedback.  I ordered the Petrol-Gel as well.  Thanks.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 10, 2022)

Petrol Gel.  I doubt I will ever dive into that second tube.  My slicers are small and take so very little.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks Dave, I have been using Vaseline on the gears. So I just ordered 2 tubes of the Petro jel
Al


----------

